# Hairdressers in Athens



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

Does anyone know any good hairdressers for women in Athens that speak English? I live in the south suburbs, but I don't mind travelling around Athens to find a really good hairdresser.

I'd like to find someone who maybe has experience from Briton or has experience of hairdressing in London. Although this isn't essential.

Any information would really be appreciated!! 

Thank you!!! :flypig:


----------



## elabrandon (Apr 25, 2009)

I know a very nice stylist in Glyfada. Speaks perfect English. He does great with my hair. 
If you want pm me for details. 

Elizabeth



Sarahandkostas said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone know any good hairdressers for women in Athens that speak English? I live in the south suburbs, but I don't mind travelling around Athens to find a really good hairdresser.
> 
> ...


----------

